# متحف للاطفال



## معمارية طموحة (27 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هذه صور لمتحف علمي للاطفال ارجو ان تنال الاعجاب





















:12: 
ارجوا ان لا تبخلوا بالتعليقات

معمارية طموحة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 فبراير 2006)

أختى الطموحة
لك الشكر على هذا الإختيار.


----------



## مهندسة البناء (27 فبراير 2006)

رائع جدا مشكورة اختي المهندسة 

فعلا تصميم داخلي وخارجي رائع ومناسب للاطفال كما انه يعتمد البساطة

مشششششششششششششششكوووووورة


----------



## معماريون (27 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع مهم معماريا واجتماعيا*

شكر لمعماريه طموحه لما قدمتي يستحق الاشاده والحوار فيه ولي رؤيه في جانب الالوان​اتصور ان من اسباب العنف لدى الجيل القادم هو استخدام الالوان القويه المزعجه​في العابهم وفي مباني رياض الاطفال وغرف نومهم وفي ملابسهم فماذا نتوقع منهم .​​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 فبراير 2006)

أخي معماريون
والله إن ملاحظتك قوية وفي محلها، ولكن نتمنى عليك أن تزودنا بموضوع يتعلق بتأثير الألوان على النفس البشرية إيجابا أو سلبا، وخصوصا أن الألوان الصارخة أصبحت موضة شائعة في مبانينا الخاصة والعامة.
وهذا التعليق لا ينتقص من توفيق أختنا الطموحة في اختيار الموضوع المتعلق بمتاحف الأطفال، وهذا النوع من المتاحف تفتقر إليه أغلب الدول العربية... الشكر مجددا لك أختنا الطموحة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندسة مي (28 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووورة والله على هذا المشروع .. جميل 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندسة ديكور (28 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا معماريه طموحه..الصور جميله...ذوق جميل ..لكن المصمم لم يراعي الإضاءه مما جعله كئيب بعض الشئ


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (28 فبراير 2006)

لكى منا جزيل الشكر وفقكى الله وايانا


----------



## معماريون (28 فبراير 2006)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> أخي معماريون
> والله إن ملاحظتك قوية وفي محلها، ولكن نتمنى عليك أن تزودنا بموضوع يتعلق بتأثير الألوان على النفس البشرية إيجابا أو سلبا، وخصوصا أن الألوان الصارخة أصبحت موضة شائعة في مبانينا الخاصة والعامة.
> وهذا التعليق لا ينتقص من توفيق أختنا الطموحة في اختيار الموضوع المتعلق بمتاحف الأطفال، وهذا النوع من المتاحف تفتقر إليه أغلب الدول العربية... الشكر مجددا لك أختنا الطموحة وبارك الله فيك.


 

ابشر ياجمال بطلبك

خذ هاذي هديه ياجمال كنت مره مع امرأه كبيره بالسن 
تقول بالنص(تدرون ليش عيال هالوقت جن هذا من افلام الكرتون بالتلفزيون)​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 فبراير 2006)

وهذه حقيقة أخرى أعترف لك بها، أخي معماريون، وياليت المسؤولين على وسائل الإعلام يدركون خطورة ما يقدمونه للنشء.


----------



## ابتهال (4 مارس 2006)

اعتقد ان هذة الالوان الاحمر والاصفر لها تأثير على الاطفال ولكن ليس سلبى 
لدى اوراق خاصه بتأثير الالوان على الاشخاص سأقوم بكتابتها لكم ولكن معذرة هى ليست متوفرة فى الوقت الحالى
ولكن اللون الاصفر يعطى تنشيط للمخ على حسب درايتى وسؤالى لبعض المهتمين بعلم النفس


----------



## YASSER9 (4 مارس 2006)

اللون الأصفر قرأت انو بزيد الذكاء بشكل كبير


----------



## YASSER9 (4 مارس 2006)

وانا برأي انو اللون البرتقالي هو الأفضل للأطفال وأتي شو رأيك؟


----------



## معمارية طموحة (4 مارس 2006)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة ولي ملاحظة الالوان القوية سلاح ذو حدين فهي تنشط العقل وتقوي الاحساس وتبعث النشاط والفرح والمرح والحيوية وكذلك تولد العنف للاطفال اللذين يميلون للعنف لذا ينبغي دراسة اللون وتأثيره للطفل ووضعه في المكان المناسب .
وشكرا للجميع

معمارية طموحة


----------



## معماريون (4 مارس 2006)

معمارية طموحة قال:


> اشكر الجميع على المشاركة ولي ملاحظة الالوان القوية سلاح ذو حدين فهي تنشط العقل وتقوي الاحساس وتبعث النشاط والفرح والمرح والحيوية وكذلك تولد العنف للاطفال اللذين يميلون للعنف لذا ينبغي دراسة اللون وتأثيره للطفل ووضعه في المكان المناسب .
> وشكرا للجميع
> 
> معمارية طموحة


 
الاخت معماريه 
اخوكي معماريون يطلب
مناقشة ذلك مع مشرفين المشروع اذا كانوا على مستوى علمي ولديهم معرفه
في تاثير الالوان على الاطغال واي التاثيرين اقوى :
التاثير الايجابي 
التاثير السلبي
وهل دائما استخدام الالوان القويه مع الاطفال وفي كل موقع !!!

اتمنى تحقيق طلبي لمعرفه مايدور في ذهني في هذا المجال واين موقعي فيما استنتجت
اخوكي معماريون​


----------



## معمارية طموحة (4 مارس 2006)

الاخ معماريون

اذا كنت تريد ان تبحث عن التأثير النفسي للالوان في شخصية الطفل إن شاء الله سوف ابحث لك في الموضوع وسوف اسأل الدكتور في الجامعة فقط اعطني مهلة للبحث.

وارجو ان تلبي طلبي في المساعدة عن المخططات لمسرح مع واجهاته.
وشكرا

اختك معمارية طموحة


----------



## alaa din (7 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ...
بعتقد انه في بداخل كل طفل طاقة هذه الطاقة بحاول يخرجها هذا الطفل ،خروج هذه الطاقة مرتبط بما حوله ،فان وجد ما سيفرغ طاقته فافرغها ولكن طالما كان الطفل مشحون بهذا الطاقة وفي وقت معين اتيحت له الفرصة ان يفرغها فيعمل على تفريغها بسرعة فمثلا لا تستغرب لو قلتلك انه اطفال فلسطين كسرواا وحطموا لعبة اطفال من الحديد وجعلوا معسكر جيش مش لعبة اطفال ،اما بالنسبة للالوان فاكيد الها دور رئيسي في تفريغ هذه الطاقةوهذا يتطلب منا التوجيه الصحيح لتفريغ هذه الطاقة ،فمثل ما حكت الاخت معمارية طموحة انا هذه الطاقة تفرغ باللعب والنشاط والحيوية واما عن طريق العنف ....
تحياتي للجميع ..
علاء الدين 
طالب بالجامعة الاسلامية 
فلسطين


----------



## سلام2010 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

انتي هبله ياطموحه كل كلامك غلط خالص الحضانه علي الموقع ده


----------



## كريم العاني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

المتحف تحفة و مشكورين


----------



## معماري طموح (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ..

يعطيك العافية ..


----------



## م.رائد (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت نماذج لمتاحف اسلامية بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبرياء (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك اختي على الطرح .. 

هو مشروع نادر تواجده في الدول العربيه

وسيكون موضوع مشروعي بعد شهر من الان .. وان شا الله ازودكم في وقتها بكل معلومة مفيده ...

اما من ناحية الالوان فأنا اشجع استخدام الالوان في المباني الخاصة بالاطفال .. مثل الروضة او اي مبنى يتعلق بهم .. فهي كما اعلم وحسب دراستي لها عند تصميمي لمبنى روضة اطفال قبل اشهر .. 
تقوم بتنشيط الاطفال .. وتوسيع افاقهم .. ويطغى الجانب الايجابي لها على الجانب السلبي ..

تحياتي


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا*

أكيد راح يكون الأطفال مبسوطين على التصميم الحلو.
التايكر


----------



## نهاد (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*يسلمو ايديكي على المشروع حلو كتييييييييييييييير
يعطيكي العافية*


----------



## مهندسة بحرينية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلميلي اختي على هالموضوع الشيق
صور واايد حللوة
شكرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (4 فبراير 2007)

استفسار صغير معلش يعنى متحف اطفال المعنى الشائع والمعروف لكلمة متحف انة بيضم مقتنيات معينة مميزة بتتعلق بجانب معين
متحف الاطفال هتكون مقتنياتة اية؟
وازاى توصل لطفل معنى كلمة متحف من خلالة واية الفرق بين متحف اطفال امكان نزهة عادية ليهم


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## معمارية طموحة (17 مارس 2007)

متحف الأطفال ليس كبقية المتاحف التي تحتوي مقتنيات 
ببساطه المتحف عباره عن مؤسسه علميه تربويه تعنى بتعليم الطفل عن طريق اللعب
وسوف أزودكم ان شاء الله بمعلومات اكثر عنها اذا احببتم


----------



## اوشين السيد (18 مارس 2008)

احب ان اضيف بخصوص الالوان ما قاله لي طبيب اطفال ان ابعد الاوان المثيره كالاحمر عن الاطفال لانه يشد انتباه مما يجعل الطفل يركز فيه فيضعف النظر لدى الطفل


----------



## first-arch (19 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششششكوووووورة


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (19 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووورة


----------



## nanna hayaty ana (16 مارس 2009)

هوا فيييييييييييييييييين المتحف
انا دورت عليه ومش لاقياه
عايزة اتفرج عليه بليييييييييز
ممكن حد يبعتلي اللينك؟؟؟؟
معلش استحملوني
اختكو الصغيرة


----------



## احمد فتيان (19 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fa_star85 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اختي المعمارية الطموحة الموضوع مهم بنسبة لي شخصيا الان مشروع تخرجي هو تصميم متحف الاطفال بس لاسف اني بحاجة لمعلومات علي هذا المشروع وتعرفي صعوبة التصميم للاطفال 
عندي طالب اذا عندك اي معلومة يمكنك ان تزوديني بها سوف اكون شاكرا لك 
مع تحيتي لك ولجميع القائمين علي الموقع


----------



## bahaazagha (20 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## crazy1988 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## hananfadi (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك رغم لن الصورغير موجودة


----------



## mohamedhafez8 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## لحن الوفا (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيكو العافية انشاء الله


----------



## م أحمد جوهر (19 يناير 2014)

يا جماعه ممكن رابط برنامج sketchup2013 كااااامل مع الكراك ..


----------

